# Thinking about Bangkok



## skorch101

Hello,
I'm in a unique situation seeking advice. My wife leaves for Afghanistan (US Army) in late February 2011. I have been working in logistics for the past 6 years and have a very stable position at a great company in the US but I'm not in a position to ask for an international position. 

I see the cost of living is very affordable and I figure this may be the only chance in my life to break away for 6-12 months and experience a different culture and live in a foreign country. I see the average price to rent a small studio or 1br is about $340-400 USD which I could pay up front. Needless to say, I could live extremely frugal just for the experience. I saw something stating I could get a 1 year visa for $489 which I would have to "renew" every 90 days somewhere in Thailand. Heard of this? I certainly want to do everything legally if I make the trip.

As for employment, how easy or difficult would it be for me to find something in my line of work (logistics/supply chain/air cargo) for an English speaking expat?

I figure I could live on $1,000 USD per month. I plan to start my own business upon returning to the USA, but would love the experience in Bangkok even if it were only for 6 months.

Any feedback would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

skorch101 said:


> Hello,
> I see the average price to rent a small studio or 1br is about $340-400 USD which I could pay up front.
> Any feedback would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


You can get a studio apt for 150-200.


----------



## MaidenScotland

You must have a very understanding wife... me I would not be happy with your plans.

good luck on whatever you do

Maiden


----------



## skorch101

MaidenScotland said:


> You must have a very understanding wife... me I would not be happy with your plans.
> 
> good luck on whatever you do
> 
> Maiden


Thanks, but just curious, why would you not be happy with me if you were my wife?


----------



## californiabeachboy

I think if you want to experience a different culture for a while, Thailand is a great place to do it. I am a retired American and just returned from my second trip there. Bangkok is the type of city that makes your senses come alive, both good and bad. It is hot, polluted, noisy, but exciting, fun, and you will love the people.

I think the previous poster is referring to the fact that temptations are everywhere in Thailand, so it requires some discipline.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Having spent some months in The Land of Smiles I`m sure that you would have the experience of your lifetime but I would be very surprised if you were still married at the end of it. Thailand has a way of changing you for ever and not in the best way!


----------



## novafair

From what I've been reading in the internet, it's not easy to get an expat job when you're in Thailand. 

I think, it's better to apply online, and see your chances. Might end up spending your savings.

In Thailand, there's a side with a lot of bars and you know. on the other side, there's this simplicity in life where goods are affordable, people are polite and some stillness


----------



## anunta

You will experience and love it, yes you can find the apartment for 300 or 400 eu,you will enjoy the variety of food and bueatiful culture and the helpfull of people


----------



## philobert

skorch101 said:


> Hello,
> I'm in a unique situation seeking advice. My wife leaves for Afghanistan (US Army) in late February 2011. I have been working in logistics for the past 6 years and have a very stable position at a great company in the US but I'm not in a position to ask for an international position.
> 
> I see the cost of living is very affordable and I figure this may be the only chance in my life to break away for 6-12 months and experience a different culture and live in a foreign country. I see the average price to rent a small studio or 1br is about $340-400 USD which I could pay up front. Needless to say, I could live extremely frugal just for the experience. I saw something stating I could get a 1 year visa for $489 which I would have to "renew" every 90 days somewhere in Thailand. Heard of this? I certainly want to do everything legally if I make the trip.
> 
> As for employment, how easy or difficult would it be for me to find something in my line of work (logistics/supply chain/air cargo) for an English speaking expat?
> 
> I figure I could live on $1,000 USD per month. I plan to start my own business upon returning to the USA, but would love the experience in Bangkok even if it were only for 6 months.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


if you want to know about what thai visa's are available, google 'thai embassy'. there are a few consulates as well so you want to go to the one near you. the site give details for the various available visa's. there are also visa service companies around. . jobs can be had for english speakers but they are, as you might imagine, prime to get. search for bangkok papers and look at the employment section (there are 2 major bangers papes). also, try online job sites.

go for it. bangers is a great place and you'll be able to do bit of traveling around really cheap.

cheers

phil


EDIT: Refer Rule 10: Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately.


----------



## kenskyfish

Skorch,

I've lived in Bangkok for two years and live now in Rayong. I've never had a proper job or visa here because my job keeps me traveling. So long as you never stay longer than 30 days at a stretch, you can be a tourist indefinitely. There are low-budget visa runs to Cambodia on a bus, but I'd suggest getting a cheap flight to Vietnam, Siem Riep, or Singapore instead. If you get a proper tourist visa at the Thai embassy you can stay 90 days at a stretch, and extend it for an additional 90 days in Thailand.

Forget about working here. You won't find any that isn't a waste of your time. Just enjoy a holiday. $1000/month is enough to live like a king here. Enroll in a Thai language course, it'll make your stay so very much more memorable and enjoyable.

Thailand is famous as a naughty-boy stomping ground, and Bangkok is an urban jungle of sex, drugs, and crime. If you really want to experience "culture" I'd recommend Chiang Mai instead. Chiang Mai would probably put your wife at ease as well. Every time she says to her colleagues in Afganistan that her husband is in Bangkok, I'm certain she'll be much ridiculed and lectured about what foreign men do in Bangkok. Whether you are sinner or saint doesn't matter, it will stress your marriage. If she can at least say you are in Chiang Mai, that will defang the discussion.

If you ARE a sinner, no worries, there's plenty of action to be had everywhere in Asia. It's just not as obvious as in Bangkok. Forget any notions you have of "decent educated woman" vs "whore". There line here is as blurred as can be imagined and whether or not cash is accepted neither proves nor disproves a woman's motives or profession here. You will find beautiful young women from all social strata taking interest in you for seemingly no explainable reason.

If you really love your wife, don't come here. Separation + you in Thailand = disaster. I've seen it happen many times over.


----------



## Bopc1996

kenskyfish said:


> Skorch,
> 
> I've lived in Bangkok for two years and live now in Rayong. I've never had a proper job or visa here because my job keeps me traveling. So long as you never stay longer than 30 days at a stretch, you can be a tourist indefinitely. There are low-budget visa runs to Cambodia on a bus, but I'd suggest getting a cheap flight to Vietnam, Siem Riep, or Singapore instead. If you get a proper tourist visa at the Thai embassy you can stay 90 days at a stretch, and extend it for an additional 90 days in Thailand.
> 
> Forget about working here. You won't find any that isn't a waste of your time. Just enjoy a holiday. $1000/month is enough to live like a king here. Enroll in a Thai language course, it'll make your stay so very much more memorable and enjoyable.
> 
> Thailand is famous as a naughty-boy stomping ground, and Bangkok is an urban jungle of sex, drugs, and crime. If you really want to experience "culture" I'd recommend Chiang Mai instead. Chiang Mai would probably put your wife at ease as well. Every time she says to her colleagues in Afganistan that her husband is in Bangkok, I'm certain she'll be much ridiculed and lectured about what foreign men do in Bangkok. Whether you are sinner or saint doesn't matter, it will stress your marriage. If she can at least say you are in Chiang Mai, that will defang the discussion.
> 
> If you ARE a sinner, no worries, there's plenty of action to be had everywhere in Asia. It's just not as obvious as in Bangkok. Forget any notions you have of "decent educated woman" vs "whore". There line here is as blurred as can be imagined and whether or not cash is accepted neither proves nor disproves a woman's motives or profession here. You will find beautiful young women from all social strata taking interest in you for seemingly no explainable reason.
> 
> If you really love your wife, don't come here. Separation + you in Thailand = disaster. I've seen it happen many times over.


Nice post and good advice. I would however say the your statement of living like a king on $1000 per month is bit of a stretch. Surviving in Bangkok on a $1000 per month would be a real trick. I lived alone in Chang Mai on about $1800. This was living a nice life but far from living like a king. But I liked my air con and eating out a lot. Or maybe "living like a king" has different meanings for different people.


----------



## The Mynah

kenskyfish said:


> ...I've never had a proper job or visa here because my job keeps me traveling.
> 
> ...Forget about working here. You won't find any that isn't a waste of your time. Just enjoy a holiday. $1000/month is enough to live like a king here...
> 
> ...Bangkok is an urban jungle of sex, drugs, and crime. If you really want to experience "culture" I'd recommend Chiang Mai instead.


Just one or two things adrift for me. It is easy for someone who is working to say 'forget about a job'. No work means a holiday stops being that. It is having little to do that drives many expats anywhere to distraction. 'Idle hands make...etc'. Some teaching English jobs can be a nightmare, but others can be rewarding and not just financially.

I lived in Bangkok for awhile and enjoyed it immensely. It is only sex, drugs & crime for those who go looking for them. I was bored in Chaing Mai after a week. Horses for courses...



Bopc1996 said:


> ...I would however say the your statement of living like a king on $1000 per month is bit of a stretch...


I know quite a few people who would sell an eye for $1000 per month. I agree living like a king is down to point of view (not sure I would like to live like one).


----------



## kenskyfish

*I stand corrected*



Bopc1996 said:


> Nice post and good advice. I would however say the your statement of living like a king on $1000 per month is bit of a stretch... Or maybe "living like a king" has different meanings for different people.


I stand corrected. Living like a king was definitely an overstatement, even by my own terms. What I meant was that I basically do whatever I want without worrying about how much it costs, and that comes to about USD$1000 per month. (excluding housing of course - I typically stay in whatever hotel for about USD$80 per night when I'm in Bangkok. I like nicer hotels and can easily afford them.)

I am very much accustomed to local foods and would take 3 squares a day on a small plastic chair and folding table by the side of the road - $2 or $3 per meal. No king would do that. I typically burn through about 1000 baht per day - that's food, travel, beer, and entertainment.

If you are hanging out in expensive night clubs, eating in hotels or non-local food, or indulging in female company, then you may need to double or triple the budget. Even McDonalds could easily cost double the price of a local meal. I'd view that as paying double to eat crap, but I've met many a westerner who just can't seem to adjust to Thai food enough to eat it three times a day.

It's also worth noting that the farther you go from large cities the cheaper things get. Here in Rayong I can get a large fish prepared three different ways (raat prik, tom yam, and pat khii mao) with rice and water - a luxurious three-course meal for two people - for about USD$10. If you came to Rayong and started looking you'd probably never find the place, though, and the menu has no English so ordering might be tricky.

I guess for the uninitiated, it'll take some time and money to sort through the scams, find the good places, learn the menu, and reach comfortable lifestyle on USD$1000 per month. Until then, plan for USD$2000 per month or go without entertainment every other night.


----------



## sentron

Expect to spend much more in the first month, as you will have additional expenses. I also find 1000$/month on the low side. 

Also, for one year visa there are companies that can make the paper work for you. Google Siam Legal, I used them.


----------



## richrichie

*Pattaya is the place.*

Enjoy all Thailand has to offer in Pattaya. Low rent costs for air con furnished rooms for foreigners start at USD$ 175 a month. Easy to get around the town, much easier than Bangkok. For just USD$ .70 you can ride the local Baht Taxis anywhere in town


----------



## duncbUK

Hi 
In response to others. If you love your wife (as I do my fiance), then the temptations will not exist. Simple. Don't believe half the rubbish you read on line.

" You will find beautiful young women from all social strata taking interest in you for seemingly no explainable reason"

I have to say that's nonsense and quite insulting to Thais. Most decent thais will not be interested in a foreigner, they know what the majority are like. Nice girls will take an age to get to know you, not so nice girls will not

If you are week willed and, for example live in Pattaya or other questionable places and are 50+ and think a 20 year old bar girl really loves you, and you fall for her hook line and sinker then more fool you.

good luck


----------



## mikechudej

duncbUK said:


> Hi
> In response to others. If you love your wife (as I do my fiance), then the temptations will not exist. Simple. Don't believe half the rubbish you read on line.
> 
> " You will find beautiful young women from all social strata taking interest in you for seemingly no explainable reason"
> 
> I have to say that's nonsense and quite insulting to Thais. Most decent thais will not be interested in a foreigner, they know what the majority are like. Nice girls will take an age to get to know you, not so nice girls will not
> 
> If you are week willed and, for example live in Pattaya or other questionable places and are 50+ and think a 20 year old bar girl really loves you, and you fall for her hook line and sinker then more fool you.
> 
> good luck


Temptation exist everywhere you go, not just in Thailand. It's more so because the nature of Thais. We're more open to foreigners than many others. 

I don't think you will ever have to fight temptation if you're "in love". Good for you for not buy into the stereotype, it's all up to the individual.


----------



## duncbUK

you are correct, temptations exist everywhere

"Good for you for not buy into the stereotype, it's all up to the individual."

Thank you. 

I don't think you will ever have to fight temptation if you're "in love". Good for you for not buy into the stereotype, it's all up to the individual.

Thanks again, sadly I appear to be in the minority


----------



## mikechudej

Minority? You're not. 

Think quality not quantity.


----------



## ambria

Has anyone ever rented a room at someone's house? Is that practiced?


----------

